# Toxic foods



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I got this list from: http://www.cynadohavanese.com/

I've been looking for this so thought that maybe some of you might want to know.....

*Foods Toxic to your Dog*

There are a number of foods we humans eat that can be quite toxic to our canine companions.

Please be aware this is only a partial list of foods & symptoms. This list is provided for your perusal, and is in no way meant to offer medical advice.

*If you believe your dog has been subjected to food toxins, please call your veterinarian immediately!!!*

*Alcohol * Can cause intoxication, coma, and death. 
*Almond Pit* contains cyanide. Can be fatal. *Remember, dogs do not know to stop eating at the pit. 
*Animal Fat* Excessive fat can cause Pancreatitis. 
*Apple Pit* contains cyanide. Can be fatal. 
*Apricot Pit* contains cyanide. Can be fatal. 
*Avocados Fruit, Pit, and plant are all toxic!!* Can cause respiratory problems as well as fluid accumulation in the head, chest, and abdomen. 
*Baby Food *May contain onion powder!! (See onion) 
*Bones* Can cause obstructions, or lacerations of the digestive tract. 
*Cherries Pit* contains cyanide. Can be fatal. 
*Chocolate* Can cause seizures, coma and death. Unsweetened chocolate is the most dangerous. 
*Coffee/Tea* Can contain caffeine, which can cause seizures, coma and death. 
*Citrus oil extracts* Can cause vomiting 
*Fried foods* Excessive fat can cause Pancreatitis. 
*Garlic* Can damage red blood cells and cause anemia. 
*Grapes* Can cause acute renal failure. 
*Macadamia Nuts* Can cause muscle weakness, tremors, and paralysis. 
*Mushrooms* Can cause multiple system failure, shock, and death. 
*Nutmeg* Can cause tremors, seizures, and death. 
*Onions* Can damage red blood cells and cause anemia. 
*Peaches Pit* contains cyanide. Can be fatal. 
*Raisins* Can cause acute renal failure. 
*Raw Eggs* Decreases absorption of biotin, which can lead to skin, and coat problems. Also raw eggs may contain salmonella. 
*Salt* Excessive amounts can lead to electrolyte imbalances, and kidney problems. 
*Tomatoes* The plants themselves are the most toxic, but the fruit can cause tremors and heart arrhythmias.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Good to know - raisins and grapes are big one as they can cause acute renal failure and death ..
Also there are also plants you need to be aware of . Lillies is one of them so keep your Easter lillies away from your dogs or maybe better yet do not buy them at all ..


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for all that....didn't know about some of them! We are about to get a fence and my yard is full of different plants that the original owner planted so I am not sure what everything is. What outdoor stuff is toxic besides the Lily?? vicki


----------



## blues_166 (Apr 9, 2007)

*outdoor plants*

there is a website of poisonous plants for you to check out its:

http://www.thepetcenter.com/wai/poi_LG.html


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's a list I found of toxic plants done by the ASPCA.

http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc_toxicplants

We're in the process of replacing many of the plants we had landscaped with before Shadow came to live with us. We're using "dog friendly" ones. Here's the link to those.

http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc_nontoxicplants

~Leslie


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm just curios about the garlic because there are recipes out there for dog cookies and they say to add garlic powder to it. Now, if garlic is toxic, what about the powder? Is that different in any other way than the fact that it is powdered?


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

thanx for the list. It's good to know!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Garlic*

Helen, i asked about the garlic too as it is in a lot of dog food. It is also thought to be a natural flea and tick repellant. the answer I found - was that garlic is Ok in small amounts is Ok - that it would take 50 cloves of garlic in one sitting to cause any harm . Here's an article, it happens to be from the pet food I am currently using- but I had read it other places too. (http://beowulfs.com/)

Thanks for the lists all.


----------

